# Dying in a High Game Fence



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Friend of mine went to stake a new well on a 800 acre High Fence hunting club and was shocked to see the adjacent landowner who also had a High Fence and NO WATER. Ponds dried up and the trails around the fence boundary line were sickening as Deer and Hogs had been trying to get out to look for water. Owner is ABSENTEE and lives out of state!!!!.

Cut the fence or call Authorites????


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

CALL THE LAW>>Game Warden NOT the locals....WW


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

Call the GAME WARDEN love high fence but not abuse:walkingsm


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

That is disgusting.....Do both!! (just dont tell about the cutting part!)


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bzrk180 said:


> That is disgusting.....Do both!! (just dont tell about the cutting part!)


x2 asap thats cruel do cut fence its the only option now .hate to see animals suffer thats sooo wrong.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow!!! So sad and so disrespectful to the resource!!

Hope y'all or law take action quick!


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

If landowner is absentee and property is accessed by easement, and neighbors high fence around him, he might not even know. very sad situation. 

We hunted south in south Atascosa county and adjoining landowner was completely high fenced and was absentee. I always knew it would be a bad situation for wildlife when the ponds dried up and the guy leasing for cattle took them off and did nothing for wildlife.


----------



## kyra&brice (Jan 8, 2010)

where is it I will go cut the fence.then tell the sob that owns it I did it.Take me to court I would love to see that there is no way a jury or judge would make me or anyone that did cut his fence pay.The state should tear it down and fine him and be made to pay restatusion on the animals lost.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Just FYI, no matter the circumstances, I'd be very careful about cutting any fences.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

kyra&brice said:


> where is it I will go cut the fence.then tell the sob that owns it I did it.Take me to court I would love to see that there is no way a jury or judge would make me or anyone that did cut his fence pay.The state should tear it down and fine him and be made to pay restitution on the animals lost.


And I'll bet your wrong. You cut any fence & you will pay restitution on both the fence & the cost of the animals in addition to 1-5 years as a 'guest' of the TDC under the laws of our State. It isn't your property and the landowner can basically have your arse, regardless of what you think. Do it at night & he can legally go as far as shooting your sorry butt without fear of a civil suit being filed by your family (also under Texas law).

While I will certainly agree that the landowner should be more responsible towards animals on his property, it is really is none of your business legally... that is between the landowner & his insurance carrier, not you.

If you are so 'compelled', by all means call the GW & then butt the he77 out & hope for the best. :cheers:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

drive your tractor and accidents do happen


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I always heard high fences are to keep other animals OUT....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Most prob the local law would have to get a search warrent whereas a GW can and will go rite in, mite not be legal to let the animals go at any time...WW


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

must be a really small place that you can see the entire property is out of water, did you guys fly it?

x2 on cutting fence and not getting in trouble, court of law is for humans, not critters, you will get in trouble. call the GW instead and let them handle it from there.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tough question - obvioulsy there's a private property issue here that has to be addressed. But also, there is another issue here that has to be addressed, and that is that the game is owned by the state.

I'm going to have to assume that if it's fenced and he's out of state, it's unlikely that he elliminated the native herd and brought in registered breeders.

*Worst case scenario, if he's tapping a well, could he just build a trough ON and against the fence line and cut an equal sized hole so that game on both sides could access the water?*

I don't think you'd suffer legal retort for doing something like that.

I know it's touchy and upsetting, but this is kind of the reality of nature. It's brutal, but it's not necessarily up to you if they live or die. This stuff happens, and despite having been fenced in and cut off from natural evacuation routes ... those animals could die anyway.

*That's really messed up.*

This just happened on another ranch in Colorado City actually. A foreman quit his job and came up missing (but was later found to have moved away and hadn't told anyone). And as a result of that neglect - the land owner discovered a couple of breeder bucks dead behind the fence as well as about a dozen doe. That ole boy's probably in trouble.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*no water???????*

Need to fly it to know for sure if there is no water, may be some wells or ponds in middle of property. It would be hard to believe a guy would invest in a high fence but not water, doesn't add up


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yea!! yall are jumping to a lot of conclusions...A trail around the inside of the fence is no big deal...Plus we have a friend of a friend story here...If the landowner of the property where your friend has been hired to work has concerns about the situation then he needs to call the Warden...Your friend needs to do the job he was hired to do and leave...Walker


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

juan said:


> also had a High Fence and NO WATER. *Ponds dried u*p


not trying to defend the OP but he DID say the above.. not sure why it would be necessary to ask him how he knows this. I wouldn't challenge most of you on this board to prove to me that you knew ponds were dried up. 
as for cutting the fence? I wouldn't do that - it's a recipe for lead poisoning. Call the Texas Parks and Wildlife and report it. They'll investigate if they feel it's appropriate.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RogerB said:


> not trying to defend the OP but he DID say the above.. not sure why it would be necessary to ask him how he knows this. I wouldn't challenge most of you on this board to prove to me that you knew ponds were dried up.
> as for cutting the fence? I wouldn't do that - it's a recipe for lead poisoning. Call the Texas Parks and Wildlife and report it. They'll investigate if they feel it's appropriate.


i agree Roger, i was just asking if the place was small enough to see the entire property, who's to say there isn't a water system of sorts somewhere else....was just wondering how big the place was, then go from there... :cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Marcus,
I know - and I wasn't really hitting on anyone. There's LOTS of places right now where water tanks are bone dry, high fence or not.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RogerB said:


> Marcus,
> I know - and I wasn't really hitting on anyone. There's LOTS of places right now where water tanks are bone dry, high fence or not.


yes sir, i agree...lucky at my uncle's place we have a few wells spread out for the cattle...our main tank is bone dry, first time in 40 years according to my Tio.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm an advocate of not cutting a mans fence or destroying personal property!!!

HOWEVER, I certainly don't see anything wrong with taking a tractor jack and raising the lower fencing in order to let animals free range to water.

Who knows, you might even let some animals in!!!


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Is it true yes or no, that you did not inspect the whole ranch acre by acre for a water source, is it true yes or no, that you have threatened to destroy private propery by cutting a fence, is it true that this interference with the deer fence owners ranch has voided the contract your employer has signed with the landowner, is it true yes or no that the landowners reputation suffered economic damage and mental anquish as the result of the posting on 2coolfishing, see where this could go?? By the way, cutting the fence is not going to do anything anyway, if you really were going to do something, the thing to have done as a good citizen would have been to report it to the game warden or county sheriff and tell the company staking the well to bring out a 140 barrels of fresh water to the lease fill up a water hole or even dig one, gees, drop a nickel on somebody you dont know is so cs to me, lease call them up, you are working for a company staking the location, they know who to contact, if i found out somebody did this to me and it was false i go off and get a 10 acre lake with icewater for catfish!!!!lol just kidding and playing devils advocate!!! Whats crazy also is thinking cutting a hole in the fence is going to do anything, maybe if you took down the whole perminter they would leave for water but there not going to all line up like the snakes in Ireland St patrick piped out ya knows


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

Years back when game management was more like raising cattle. Lots of does and a few bucks to breed them. I was on a ranch in Mountain Home, Texas. This land owner would trap does in a swing fence at night. He would lure the animals off the road with feeders at night. When he had several deer in the trap he would close the gate to the road and open the one to his property. 

This place was covered in deer. There was a drought, not nearly as bad as this one, and you could walk the fence lines and find deer skeletons everywhere. The deer would make it to the fence and not be able to jump. This was LOW fenceThey were just to weak. Very sad !!!!!!


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

UPDATE? 

Absentee means he is not on property so if an employee of a company called me to let me know about situation I would appreciate. So someone can do his job and also be a good conservationist.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

blackhogdog said:


> Is it true yes or no, that you did not inspect the whole ranch acre by acre for a water source, is it true yes or no, that you have threatened to destroy private propery by cutting a fence, is it true that this interference with the deer fence owners ranch has voided the contract your employer has signed with the landowner, is it true yes or no that the landowners reputation suffered economic damage and mental anquish as the result of the posting on 2coolfishing, see where this could go?? By the way, cutting the fence is not going to do anything anyway, if you really were going to do something, the thing to have done as a good citizen would have been to report it to the game warden or county sheriff and tell the company staking the well to bring out a 140 barrels of fresh water to the lease fill up a water hole or even dig one, gees, drop a nickel on somebody you dont know is so cs to me, lease call them up, you are working for a company staking the location, they know who to contact, if i found out somebody did this to me and it was false i go off and get a 10 acre lake with icewater for catfish!!!!lol just kidding and playing devils advocate!!!  Whats crazy also is thinking cutting a hole in the fence is going to do anything, maybe if you took down the whole perminter they would leave for water but there not going to all line up like the snakes in Ireland St patrick piped out ya knows


You must not know:biggrin:


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a question about breeding whitetail deer? If all wt deer belonged to the public at one time, when do they become the ranchers property for charging to hunt them?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This weekend depending on your skills and shot , they are selling hunts on their land not deer, They Sell the deer they raised and payed for when selling deer not hunts.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

That is sad and I agree that the GW and Texas Parks and Wildlife definetly needs to be called but I don't think he should cut the fence since it is not his property.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

The state may not own the animals. If they are are tagged or marked in any way they become livestock right? Then its no different then you cutting a fence and letting my cattle out.... BAD DEAL.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

sooooooooooo, any updates?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmmm, you can't see any of our wells or water tanks from the other side of the fence. I think that juan's point of this whole thread is bs.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I think juan lost his motor while trolling one of those dried up tanks. rs


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You beat me to it...
!troll!



Rusty S said:


> I think juan lost his motor while trolling one of those dried up tanks. rs


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

trails along a fenceline mean animals are trying to get out and dying for water? Pffffttt.. tell that to the black buck antelopes and other game that walk those fencelines every day for the helluvit..


----------

